# Some Tattoo Designs I Made - Tell Me Your Opinions



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been considering the design for my Mister memorial tattoo and tonight I spent a few hours creating some designs on Publisher. I wanted to see what my ideas looked like on paper to get a better idea of what would look good tattooed on skin. I am a novice at Publisher, and these don't all look the best - and of course they would be tweaked some before being inked on me. Also, the pawprints are just generic clipart I got off the internet, and I plan to use Zoe's footprint. I just wanted to get some opinions on the designs and see what you all thought. 

I like the pawprints with Mister's face showing thru, but I am nervous about those designs because I'm not sure I trust the tattoo artist to be able to capture him just right. And the text that goes in a circle around the designs would most likely be shaped different - I just didn't know how to make it look like I wanted it to.

Anyway, here they are! PLEASE give me your thoughts! I am really indecisive so I need all the help I can get. I might eventually do a poll where you all can vote for your favorite.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I really love the first 2.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I too would worry about the tattooist getting Mister _just_ right. 

My personal favourite is the hed heart with the outspread wings. Where are you getting it on your body and how big?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I would go simple like the last 3, unless you truly know and trust your artist, the first 2 would be difficult to get bang on...jmo as an ink junkie!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I like both with the wings. Only because I too would be afraid they face the face wrong. Do you have a profile picture? That might be easier to do...pen and ink wise.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I too would worry about the tattooist getting Mister _just_ right.
> 
> My personal favourite is the hed heart with the outspread wings. Where are you getting it on your body and how big?


I think that's my favorite too. 

I am not sure where I'm going to put the tattoo. I was going to pick a spot and then design the tattoo to fit, but I think I'm going to design the tat and then decide where to put it. I'd like to be able to see it once it's on my body, but it might not work out that way.

For the outspread wings design, I'm thinking upper back, below my neck. Or on my side/ribcage area.

As for the size, it will be as big as it needs to for it to look good. :


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Noey said:


> I like both with the wings. Only because I too would be afraid they face the face wrong. Do you have a profile picture? That might be easier to do...pen and ink wise.


Good idea, I'll have to try that and see if it'll work!
I used the photos of him facing me because they are two of my favorites, and because the tattoo I got the idea from was of a wolf print with a wolf's face in it and the wolf was looking "at you". But I do have some profile pictures of Mister that might work.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

As another who has many tattoos, several of which I designed, I would go with the outstretched wings. I would be very concerned with the others since sometimes black ink with wording can "run" once it has healed under the skin.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I like both ones with the wings...but the last is my favorite.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

No. 3 with the red heart and a pair of wings. All the designs are really lovely though.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the two wing ones.  

You're good at that. Can you try to make a drawing of mine with a flower behind it so I can see what it'll look like ? lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I like both of the ones with wings, but I think I like the last one just a little bit more than the one with the outstretched wings.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I seem to be against the grain...I love the 4th one and the last one with the wings wrapped around the heart..:heartbeat


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Loved the outstretched wings with the red heart the best, but all are beautiful.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

first let me say they are all awesome you do a great job. I really lke the last one with the wings wraped around the heart.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your input! I was leaning more towards one of the designs with wings and it seems that most of you like those better as well. It would be nice to have a pawprint with a portrait because it would be even more personal, BUT I am really nervous about those. If it didn't come out looking EXACTLY like Mister, I would be upset. 

I think I will go the safer "heart with wings" route and will work on perfecting one of those designs. I'd still like to hear from more of you though! Once I have some more designs I will post them as well. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I like the two wing ones.
> 
> You're good at that. Can you try to make a drawing of mine with a flower behind it so I can see what it'll look like ? lol


 
Well, if I WAS that good, I'd be happy to work something out for you. LOL 

Truth is, I just googled what type of images I was looking for ("heart", "wings", "pawprint"), tweaked them a bit in Paint Shop if needed, and then input them into Publisher to arrange them the way I wanted. I didn't actually draw any of the things you see (I wish!).


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

If you could I would fly to CA and get it done by Kat Von D. I know it's a long shot, but she would do the best with his face. I love the first one minus the paw print.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I love #4 because of the red heart; but they are all lovely. What a sincere tribute.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the first one and last one


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, theyre still good.

I think I'm gonna get some sort of purple flower in the background to cover up the weird lines, then ya, it'll be like Tucker's paw print in the foreground, then the bone on the bottom with his name on it.

Then I can move on to getting a tattoo for my daddy


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, theyre still good.
> 
> I think I'm gonna get some sort of purple flower in the background to cover up the weird lines, then ya, it'll be like Tucker's paw print in the foreground, then the bone on the bottom with his name on it.
> 
> Then I can move on to getting a tattoo for my daddy


Thank you! I think that sounds like a good idea for your tattoo. Are you still planning to get the Trans Am bird for your dad?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sure am! I think it'll be pretty!  My mom will yell at me for days about how I'm mutilating my body but oh well : She loves my dolphin one, probably because it's the only one out of the 3 I have that hasn't been a big screw up LOL.

Gotta be really careful who you go to!!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

So, I reworked the designs with the wings a bit. I love them both. The hearts would be red in both cases, and the halo on the one would be gold. 

The one with the outspread wings would go on either the middle of my upper back, or on my ribcage. The one with the wings wrapped around the heart would go on my shoulder, or on the back of my neck/upper back, or on my leg above the ankle. 

I've only got one tattoo so I'm fairly new at this - how well do you think these would cover over freckles (I have lots on my shoulders)? And how well to tats hold up on areas you shave a lot (legs)? Also, while I'm asking, how bad do tats fade if you use a tanning bed? (I often tan several times a week from March-August) Thanks all!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the first one, I think the combination of the image and the quote, makes me all warm inside.

As far as shaving... no problem so far with the one on my leg. It's not in the first few layers of your skin (if it was it'd shed away pretty quick lol)

I dunno about tanning... all mine are new, haven't been out in the sun with them yet, but was told to wear sunblock (like 50spf lol) on them for the first summer.

Not too sure about freckles, I think if it's darker colors it would probably cover a lot of them.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the help GoldenLover! 

I would SO like to get a Trans Am bird tattoo just because I love the cars... but I've got a dove tattoo already and will have an angel wing tattoo after this one...so if I get that too, it'll look like I have a fascination with feathers or something. LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that. 2 of my tattoo's have stars, I was going to with the Tucker one, but the guy screwed up my idea, well, he didn't do MY idea at all. :lol:


I like stars  If you saw my past car (I posted it in the other tattoo thread) you'd notice.

Just make sure you get someone who's been doing it for years. Two of mine I went to awesome shops but was given to the newbies (1-2 year artists) and have had to fix them.

The one on my arm has been re-done 3 times now (still not awesome but oh well) and now I gotta get the Tucker one fixed.

So ya... just be careful cuz they're there forever!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I was gonna say that I like the ones with the wings the best, but it seems you've already narrowed it down. Out of those two, I definitely like the second best.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I read a quote earlier that reminded me of this thread...

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. 
You are his life, his love, his leader.
He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart.
You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion."


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

They're all pretty, but I literally went "aww" at the last one. It just seems very... intimate and personal, for some reason.


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! Those are awesome! Good work!

I love the last one the best. It says "warm memory" to me because the heart is all wrapped up. So sweet!

Post lots of pics when you get your tattoo done!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, still love the wrapped up heart....like Piper said, it seems warm and personal...like your wrapping up his love....


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I read a quote earlier that reminded me of this thread...
> 
> "He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog.
> You are his life, his love, his leader.
> ...


I love that quote! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I am probably going to go with the design with the wings hugging the heart. I REALLY love the quote on the design with the outstretched wings - and I'd love to use it. If I could think of a way to work it into the other design I would. But I think the tattoo would have to be really big for it to work, in either case. I'm just not sure if I want to go that big. I'll just have to see if the tattoo artist can make it work. I love the quote so much I just added it to my signature.

I hope to get it done soon and will be posting pics as soon as I do!


----------

